#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Do late night conversations reflects the real you?

## Helena

Every single person has a hidden part which they don't easily reveal.Interestingly* people believe that human have a nature of expressing those secrets and emotions during late night conversations that occur after 2 P.M.*

It is told that these type of conversations could bring out both the best and worst of you. In fact sharing such deepest secrets is intimate and people start feeling an intimate relationship with the one on the other end during such conversations.


But note it,such intimate relationships need not to be love, it can be friendship as well. 


*Do you think late night conversations are the deepest and true ones? Care to share.*

----------


## Joker

> Every single person has a hidden part which they don't easily reveal.Interestingly* people believe that human have a nature of expressing those secrets and emotions during late night conversations that occur after 2 P.M.*
> 
> It is told that these type of conversations could bring out both the best and worst of you. In fact sharing such deepest secrets is intimate and people start feeling an intimate relationship with the one on the other end during such conversations.
> 
> 
> But note it,such intimate relationships need not to be love, it can be friendship as well. 
> 
> 
> *Do you think late night conversations are the deepest and true ones? Care to share.*


Psychologically being late night without sleeping is a disorder. Our deep mind started working that time so we feel that is the best time to talk serious stuff but it may lead you to Delayed Sleep Phase Syndrome (DSPS). actually it's bad. Really I don't know about whats the fact behind relationship It may be LOVE or friendship but it not depend on time. I sleep all day long and start working night it doesn't mean I'm in LOVE.

----------


## Moana

> Every single person has a hidden part which they don't easily reveal.Interestingly* people believe that human have a nature of expressing those secrets and emotions during late night conversations that occur after 2 P.M.*
> 
> It is told that these type of conversations could bring out both the best and worst of you. In fact sharing such deepest secrets is intimate and people start feeling an intimate relationship with the one on the other end during such conversations.
> 
> 
> But note it,such intimate relationships need not to be love, it can be friendship as well. 
> 
> 
> *Do you think late night conversations are the deepest and true ones? Care to share.*


I have experienced people admitting the truth at midnight talks!

----------


## Bhavya

> Every single person has a hidden part which they don't easily reveal.Interestingly* people believe that human have a nature of expressing those secrets and emotions during late night conversations that occur after 2 P.M.*
> 
> It is told that these type of conversations could bring out both the best and worst of you. In fact sharing such deepest secrets is intimate and people start feeling an intimate relationship with the one on the other end during such conversations.
> 
> 
> But note it,such intimate relationships need not to be love, it can be friendship as well. 
> 
> 
> *Do you think late night conversations are the deepest and true ones? Care to share.*


I don't know, I didn't have any experience in it,But one thing is sure staying awake in the late night isn't good for health.

----------


## Helena

> Psychologically being late night without sleeping is a disorder. Our deep mind started working that time so we feel that is the best time to talk serious stuff but it may lead you to Delayed Sleep Phase Syndrome (DSPS). actually it's bad. Really I don't know about whats the fact behind relationship It may be LOVE or friendship but it not depend on time. I sleep all day long and start working night it doesn't mean I'm in LOVE.


Yes, not having sufficient sleep for a long time may cause DSPS.But my point is not about sleeping late everyday,if you get a chance to chat after 2P.M will you express yourself?

----------


## Helena

> I have experienced people admitting the truth at midnight talks!


Really Shivani? It's surprising that you've experienced it.So it seems the fact is real

----------


## Helena

> I don't know, I didn't have any experience in it,But one thing is sure staying awake in the late night isn't good for health.


I agree.But it's not about staying late every day,but about expressing the real faces at least once

----------


## Bhavya

> I agree.But it's not about staying late every day,but about expressing the real faces at least once


I didn't do the experiment yet, Maybe I will try it in the future.

----------


## subasan

> Every single person has a hidden part which they don't easily reveal.Interestingly* people believe that human have a nature of expressing those secrets and emotions during late night conversations that occur after 2 P.M.*
> 
> It is told that these type of conversations could bring out both the best and worst of you. In fact sharing such deepest secrets is intimate and people start feeling an intimate relationship with the one on the other end during such conversations.
> 
> 
> But note it,such intimate relationships need not to be love, it can be friendship as well. 
> 
> 
> *Do you think late night conversations are the deepest and true ones? Care to share.*


I agree partially. The main reason being in the day time you're always surrounded by people and there're lot of disturbances. But in the late night, you're almost alone and the silence makes you reveal more. FYI, Late night conversations begin after 12am or 2am not 2pm.

----------


## Bhavya

> I agree partially. The main reason being in the day time you're always surrounded by people and there're lot of disturbances. But in the late night, you're almost alone and the silence makes you reveal more. FYI, Late night conversations begin after 12am or 2am not 2pm.


Strange , so people finding solace in their late night conversation, may be these 2 am conversations reveals the person's personality the pains,truth,fears,emotions that he or she hides from the sunshine.

----------

